# Job cut to 3 days a week



## sarahlouise (15 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

I was just wondering if anyone could advise me a little. I have been recently put on a 3 day week with my job. I am full time and have worked in the same place for 3 years. Am I am entitled to anything from the Welfare for the 2 days I'm not working?

Thanks in advance.
S


----------



## dodo (15 Apr 2009)

You are entitled to 3 days pay from SW if enough stamps,you also get paid for Saturday, it works out at about 35 Euro a day for a single person, check if you are entitled to med card etc,


----------



## aoife12 (17 Apr 2009)

hi just a quick question. i was laid off in october and i am claiming JB since with no luck with a job.  As my husband was working full time i was not receiving anything additional for my 2 kids. Now he has been told that he is on a 3day week and will be taking home less than 400. Are we entitled to anything, i know he can sign on for 2 days now but anything for kids, mortagage etc or are we over the threshold? any help would be great thanks


----------



## Welfarite (17 Apr 2009)

The best way is for him to ask when he is making his claim in SW office. They will be able to calculate the correct entitlements. Read the keypost 'guide for the unemployed' for links to possible other entitlements such as MIS, FIS, etc.


----------



## Welfarite (17 Apr 2009)

sarahlouise said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone could advise me a little. I have been recently put on a 3 day week with my job. I am full time and have worked in the same place for 3 years. Am I am entitled to anything from the Welfare for the 2 days I'm not working?
> 
> ...


 

Have you read the keypost 'guide for unemployed' for more information?


----------



## hickey34 (20 Apr 2009)

Im now only working part-time, 2 days a week. I need to apply for Jobseekers for the 3 days Im not working. Can someone tell me what I need to do to claim this?


----------



## Welfarite (21 Apr 2009)

hickey34 said:


> Im now only working part-time, 2 days a week. I need to apply for Jobseekers for the 3 days Im not working. Can someone tell me what I need to do to claim this?


 

Read the keypost 'guide for unemployed' at top of this thread.


----------

